# Receipt Card (Karta Apodeikseon)



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

So, I have two of these cards (one for me and one for my husband). We've had them since November I think. We've never used them. I'm curious - do you have one, and do you use it?

Where we live, I suspect many businesses don't accept them. But even at the major supermarkets, in all the dozens and dozens of times I've stood in line, I've never seen anyone use one, and I don't even bother carrying mine around so haven't even tried.

Supposedly they were going to be obligatory as of Jan 1 but... now maybe they'll be obligatory in 2013??


----------

